# The real stick attack??



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXLckFjL23A

Wouldn't do this on my personal dog for obvious reasons but looks like a nice test for stud dogs....The owner of this dog is really keen on real aggression as can be seen in his other videos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAAdzvEZH4w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9rgZWOLsrQ&list=UU6nQhUyA4k8gKgKJZCbgtuQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsaSSAGJIXE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLLxjY3XqTo


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Who is the trainer, Alex? Based on comments seems like lots of people know him...

Are they trying to out the dog by grabbing his nuts in the third video where the decoy is wearing the red coat? Hadn't ever seen the technique they use at the end of the same video where they pull the pup back by the legs either. Thoughts on what they are trying to accomplish?.


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> ... Wouldn't do this on my personal dog for obvious reasons ...


May I ask why not? Sorry it's not "obvious" to me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alex lived in the US for a while, Ive met him a few times, I even fought the "famous" Turco in Muzzle...LOL

We didnt see eye to eye on everything of course, but mostly we agreed when talking dogs, making up TT's and scenarios and testing protection type dogs.....


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice training


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm sorry but the whole "ball squeeze" thing is just crap training.... that dog was rushed too far too fast too much drive and no control. All you saw there was an example of a ton of avoidance behavior.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I'm sorry but the whole "ball squeeze" thing is just crap training.... that dog was rushed too far too fast too much drive and no control. All you saw there was an example of a ton of avoidance behavior.



Agree


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Mark Herzog said:


> May I ask why not? Sorry it's not "obvious" to me.


Well, i dont have a lot of money to buy a new dog in case i push her into avoidance and she's just too cute for that kinda stuff:mrgreen:


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Regarding the first video, I don't know how wise it is to repeatedly strike moving dogs with an "aluminum ski stick". Maybe Alex is incredibly skilled at precisely striking a dog that this thrashing about, but it seems that the risk of injuring the dog is a bit high for a training exercise. 

If he wants it to be more realistic, then maybe he should shed the bite suit. Just think...no equipment bias. He could also give a more realistic human response when being bitten. 

It is one thing to train for so-called realistic scenarios, it is quite another to video it and put it on YouTube. Why not just call PETA and have them come watch? I don't see how this is good for the working dog community.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

there was a guy in Chicago that used to "test" dogs...

We called him "The Nut Biter"....:-o:-o:-o

I did not watch all of these videos, just the first one. with the stick hitting.
A good dog should be able to make it through that.

I also know some very respected people that have had their dogs balls twisted in "testing", people that are members here. So eh...

I personally dont like Alex all that much, (more for personal reasons) or what I have mostly seen in the few Mali videos I have watched of his..All I can say is that when he was into Presa Canario, his breeding standards/requirements were very high, which I respected.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Videos like these explain why I will work with a handler who is having problems with his dog that he can't explain..... anytime someone walks by with a suitcase the dog goes nutz.. :mrgreen: Now we know!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yikes! 

Hell, mine went after a cloth shopping bag some old man was carrying. She was working out an problem (HR) and caught sight of it as he walked past her while we were on a bridge. As soon as she saw the bag she took off after it. Thankfully, I saw her body language and focus change and caught her before she got too far with that attempt.

Truth is a lot of what she went through in her first year looked much like the third video posted on a "good" day (sans all the growling). Someone asked me once why there were such long pauses in my training. I needed help and seemed to be getting more problems than solutions from the resources I had immediately accessible to me locally. Understandably, there's only so much help any one given person can offer another on line. Eventually, I had no other choice but to move on and do something else with the dog.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Mark Sheplak said:


> Regarding the first video, I don't know how wise it is to repeatedly strike moving dogs with an "aluminum ski stick". Maybe Alex is incredibly skilled at precisely striking a dog that this thrashing about, but it seems that the risk of injuring the dog is a bit high for a training exercise.
> 
> If he wants it to be more realistic, then maybe he should shed the bite suit. Just think...no equipment bias. He could also give a more realistic human response when being bitten.
> 
> It is one thing to train for so-called realistic scenarios, it is quite another to video it and put it on YouTube. Why not just call PETA and have them come watch? I don't see how this is good for the working dog community.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I_HuSl8pRs

Perhaps, this is a fairer test?:-k


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I_HuSl8pRs
> 
> Perhaps, this is a fairer test?:-k


Burggg. It might be. For porX. Boring… 9 min or so, I turned it off.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> Burggg. It might be. For porX. Boring… 9 min or so, I turned it off.



Hope this one cheer you up.


https://vimeo.com/107469697


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Marcel Winter said:


> Hope this one cheer you up.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/107469697


Turn down for what?! Move it up about 10 x (at least) and we might have something to talk about… :twisted:


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> Turn down for what?! Move it up about 10 x (at least) and we might have something to talk about… :twisted:


ok :evil: ,,,,,,,,,,ongesteld zeker.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

:roll:


Marcel Winter said:


> ok :evil: ,,,,,,,,,,ongesteld zeker.


 ...


----------

